# Member thoughts about Ariens 30 EFI



## Mbinoakland (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm getting ready to purchase the 30 in EFI, electronic fuel injected snow blower from Lowe's. Salesman there can get me 12% off of the current sale price which is $1,699. I can afford this however I'll admit it's a pretty steep price for a snowblower. Does anyone have any thoughts on the 30 in EFI. Is it worth it over a carbureted model. I could seriously use a 24 in blower and be happy. I'm going to go with Ariens no matter what I like the quality and they have 5 year warranty for $99 right now. I appreciate any thoughts you have to give. Mike on White Lake, Mi.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Mbinoakland said:


> I'm getting ready to purchase the 30 in EFI, electronic fuel injected snow blower from Lowe's. Salesman there can get me 12% off of the current sale price which is $1,699. I can afford this however I'll admit it's a pretty steep price for a snowblower. Does anyone have any thoughts on the 30 in EFI. Is it worth it over a carbureted model. I could seriously use a 24 in blower and be happy. I'm going to go with Ariens no matter what I like the quality and they have 5 year warranty for $99 right now. I appreciate any thoughts you have to give. Mike on White Lake, Mi.



I used one it was quite the machine the efi is killer as longs as it works
the e gov is so quick makes it feel like it has more power then it does
Poor quality blowers start at 700 bucks


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I think the EFI is worth it and I almost bought one. IMHO, it takes away the worries of ethanol in the gas and the problems of starting after sitting for an extended period of time. I do prefer to buy from a dealer rather than Lowes because of warranty issues and set-up. The dealer will be the one to fix a warranty issue and buying from the dealer sets the stage for much quicker service if there is a problem. I wouldn't want to try and negotiate warranty work with a dealer I did not buy from. I'd see if the dealer could match your price at Lowe's. I might buy the extended warranty, if I bought from the dealer, just because I am not great at fixing something as complex as a snowblower.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Miles said:


> I think the EFI is worth it and I almost bought one. IMHO, it takes away the worries of ethanol in the gas and the problems of starting after sitting for an extended period of time. I do prefer to buy from a dealer rather than Lowes because of warranty issues and set-up. The dealer will be the one to fix a warranty issue and buying from the dealer sets the stage for much quicker service if there is a problem. I wouldn't want to try and negotiate warranty work with a dealer I did not buy from. I'd see if the dealer could match your price at Lowe's. I might buy the extended warranty, if I bought from the dealer, just because I am not great at fixing something as complex as a snowblower.



proper care of the blower takes away the ethanol issue from sitting not efi lazy owners or clueless owners not the gas is the issue

the reason to get efi imo is the better e gov
a blower with a carb starts 1 pull unless something is wrong with it all my blowers always start 1 pull or they get fixed

i woudnt trust as others have said that you can just let gas sit in and efi unit because its a closed system


if the efi breaks it will be dealer fix
carb you can do yourself fairly easy
if you cant tinker yourself it woudnt matter which you buy
the 28 sho carb ariens would be a good compromise for only 1249 if you could get the 12% off


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Mbinoakland

If you have the money it's a nice machine to have. I'd get the warranty simply because the parts on the EFI are a bit pricey and it's cheap insurance for 5 years.

.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

All you need....https://www.lowes.com/pd/Ariens-Classic-24-24-in-Two-stage-Gas-Snow-Blower-Self-propelled/1000228265


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I am a bit biased towards the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO and it will save you $200. + tax. I am very happy with it, plenty of power, very maneuverable between cars, heated grips and the Quick-Turn chute works pretty well. I personally don’t see much need for the EFI, with religious use of Marine Sta-Bil or Star-Tron fuel stabilizers you shouldn’t have any issues with ethanol. Good luck on your search and keep us posted.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd Avoid the EFI Feature at all cost. My Opinion FWIW>


----------



## Mbinoakland (Sep 25, 2018)

Well I ended up going with the EFI. I work on standby generators for a living from 7kw 410cc to 675kw with 34.0 Liter engines. I am no stranger to digital control systems. I went with the EFI because if I'm out doing service calls during a bad storm my wife can also use the snow blower (hey it's a selling point). I got the machine for $1400.00 out the door after discounts with Lowes. Ariens has a promotion for an extended 5 year warranty for $99 that I'm going to get also. Pick it up in 1 week and I'm going to put it together, not some minimum wage mechanic wanna-be.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Mbinoakland said:


> Well I ended up going with the EFI. I work on standby generators for a living from 7kw 410cc to 675kw with 34.0 Liter engines. I am no stranger to digital control systems. I went with the EFI because if I'm out doing service calls during a bad storm my wife can also use the snow blower (hey it's a selling point). I got the machine for $1400.00 out the door after discounts with Lowes. Ariens has a promotion for an extended 5 year warranty for $99 that I'm going to get also. Pick it up in 1 week and I'm going to put it together, not some minimum wage mechanic wanna-be.


Congratulations! That is a nice machine and at that price it seems like you got a good deal. I see it includes hand warmers as well in the EFI model, which is usually reserved for their Platinum line and up. I know you’re handy but the 5 year full warranty is a nice thing to have. Let us know how you like it and of course how it performs after the first worthy storm. Best of luck with it.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Just received my deluxe 30 efi an hour ago...mean looking machine and runs great , Time will tell for the efi. It might be relatively new on the snowblowers but they have been around on other small motors for a while (ski-doos,,,my mercury 2004 50hp efi and no problems). You are lucky. Up here in Quebec the price is almost $2,500. I jumped on mine because he wanted it gone off the floor and dropped the price 400$...


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Hope you enjoy your new Ariens!! I personally am staying away from EFI just because it would be 1 more thing to buy specialty tools for as I already have way too much invested trying to stay up on the automotive side with all the sensors and computer controls, and I always wrench my own stuff, so for me I will keep it simple.
I had a fellow bring his 79 chev PU here said he took it to the dealer because the carb was acting up and they did not have a tech old enough that knew about carbs or knew how to work on it. Biggest reason was they could not hook up to a scanner to tell them what the problem was.. this is where old school mechanics will have niche to fill that the youngsters wont be able to tackle. Ha !!

Maybe 5-10 yrs those EFI parts on your Ariens will be available like the after market carbs are for the blowers now. Congrats.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

*What* specialty tools? A DVM? There really isn't any requirement for anything special for this as I read the service docs . . . 



It's slightly more complicated than 3 rocks in a pile . . .


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Ok let me rephrase that not necessarily specialty tools for this application ( now), however I dont see you repairing the EFI controls the same as repairing a carb, it will be a R&R only unless it is a battery or broken wire.
As time progresses as with any other pieces of equipment the need to improve and stay ahead of the competition will lead to more and more adaptation that will be controlled probably by mini ECMs (brain box) and it will improve emissions and as well performance, and like cars will have o2 sensors, probably a small cat converter for exhaust, as well as a air throttle body and will require a scan tool for the diagnosis and repair.

So yes right now a DVM will do the job, it will tell you either the part is ok or to throw the part away and buy a new one.
So for me MYSELF I do not want to buy something that I know going in I can't repair, ( EFI ) only replace the part. I can rebuild Carbs all day long and buy a new one for next to nothing if I feel lazy.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Lottstodo said:


> Hope you enjoy your new Ariens!! I personally am staying away from EFI just because it would be 1 more thing to buy specialty tools for as I already have way too much invested trying to stay up on the automotive side with all the sensors and computer controls, and I always wrench my own stuff, so for me I will keep it simple.
> I had a fellow bring his 79 chev PU here said he took it to the dealer because the carb was acting up and they did not have a tech old enough that knew about carbs or knew how to work on it. Biggest reason was they could not hook up to a scanner to tell them what the problem was.. this is where old school mechanics will have niche to fill that the youngsters wont be able to tackle. Ha !!
> 
> Maybe 5-10 yrs those EFI parts on your Ariens will be available like the after market carbs are for the blowers now. Congrats.


I'm a 60yr old tech in a GM dealership. No one here younger than 50 has a clue about carburetors. It's ancient technology, and sadly it has gone the way of dodo birds and dinosaurs.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Lottstodo said:


> Ok let me rephrase that not necessarily specialty tools for this application ( now), however I dont see you repairing the EFI controls the same as repairing a carb, it will be a R&R only unless it is a battery or broken wire.
> As time progresses as with any other pieces of equipment the need to improve and stay ahead of the competition will lead to more and more adaptation that will be controlled probably by mini ECMs (brain box) and it will improve emissions and as well performance, and like cars will have o2 sensors, probably a small cat converter for exhaust, as well as a air throttle body and will require a scan tool for the diagnosis and repair.
> 
> So yes right now a DVM will do the job, it will tell you either the part is ok or to throw the part away and buy a new one.
> So for me MYSELF I do not want to buy something that I know going in I can't repair, ( EFI ) only replace the part. I can rebuild Carbs all day long and buy a new one for next to nothing if I feel lazy.



So how many carb parts have you repaired? Gaskets: Replace. Ragged needles: replace. Leaking float valve seal: Replace. Worn choke or throttle shaft: Replace. 



Other than cleaning (which I regard more as PM than repair) I'm still not seeing the difference, other than if the EFI holds up as designed, there won't be anything to clean . . . . and buying a carb is the ultimate contradiction - the direct opposite of actually doing a repair . . . 



I guess we just see this differently . . . 



And while I cannot say that I have ever touched an Ariens EFI ECU unit, I have found very little that basic PCB repair (bad connectors, broken traces, etc) could not be handled trivially by myself ...


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Very nice machine! For me , I would rather just stick to carb models that require minimal time and money to keep tossing snow. I don't need to chase down and intermittent sensor or harness, or ecu. Also being at the mercy of Ariens for a tsb or software update, or whatever isn't my cup of tea. OEM parts prices cut into my booze fund as well. Still, it's pretty nice!!:wink2:


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

So to answer "how many carb parts have I repaired" That sir is a very large number as I do not just do snow blowers so over the years many outboards, tractors, lawn equipment, where the floats were not available have been dried and soldered, as well because of some very good epoxies carb bodies that were worn where the throttle shafts were leaking, and as well where someone tightened the jet so tight it broke the body, these were some of the ones where carbs were not available , some old vintage kohler carbs, right now I have a carb from a late 40s david bradely that is undergoing plastic surgery.

On the EFI the actual fuel injector is only one component , but it has to have the hosting components such as the rheostat for throttle control,the brain, battery , wire, connectors etc. So for me I like that everything for the carb is in the carb and not spread out throughout the machine.
I like the idea of EFI, what I dont like is the fact that in todays world 10 cents of plastic or printed circuit can cost you $300.00 and there is nothing you can do about it, such as the case with my mig welder.

BUT AGAIN I WILL SAY AS I DID BEFORE FOR ME MYSELF, I didnt say anyone else.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

So here is a great example , 1996 merc efi outboard the the guy purchased new and the efi control box has been replaced once 6 1/2 yrs ago. the cost then was $ 1786.00 now the module is bad again the cost is $1890.00 but now is showing no longer available/ national search depleted/ obsolete part. He has been looking for 14weeks with nothing but junk used ones using national searches, and dealer databases. He now has a $6000. boat anchor, and he doesent even have the option of trying to have the box repaired.

This is the type of reason I will stay with carbs as long as I can.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The lead tech at the OPE shop I frequent showed me the $1700 scanner he had to buy to service the Ariens EFI....no thank you....


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

cranman said:


> The lead tech at the OPE shop I frequent showed me the $1700 scanner he had to buy to service the Ariens EFI....no thank you....


And When the Customer is Handed the Repair Bill, They Will All Cry Boo-Hoo....


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

So I checked the prices on the parts involved on a Ariens efi 30" and this is only the parts no tax or shipping

ECU --- $149.00
Throttle body --- $349.00
Fuel pump $97.00
Throttle control --- $92.00
Electric harness ---- call for price
Fuel filter $9.85


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

GeorgePowell said:


> I jumped on mine because he wanted it gone off the floor and dropped the price 400$...


 WOW!! Good job!!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Lottstodo said:


> So to answer "how many carb parts have I repaired" That sir is a very large number as I do not just do snow blowers so over the years many outboards, tractors, lawn equipment, where the floats were not available have been dried and soldered, as well because of some very good epoxies carb bodies that were worn where the throttle shafts were leaking, and as well where someone tightened the jet so tight it broke the body, these were some of the ones where carbs were not available , some old vintage kohler carbs, right now I have a carb from a late 40s david bradely that is undergoing plastic surgery.
> 
> On the EFI the actual fuel injector is only one component , but it has to have the hosting components such as the rheostat for throttle control,the brain, battery , wire, connectors etc. So for me I like that everything for the carb is in the carb and not spread out throughout the machine.
> I like the idea of EFI, what I dont like is the fact that in todays world 10 cents of plastic or printed circuit can cost you $300.00 and there is nothing you can do about it, such as the case with my mig welder.
> ...



Frankly, I'm really glad to hear that you actually fix things! It seems like hardly a day goes by when someone doesn't throw a crappy Chinese part on due to not wanting to (or being unable to) do a simple repair. 



Much like the carb has to have the linkages, gov, throttle, throttle cable, throttle control, etc. I don't think the difference is that great in terms of the number of distributed parts. And I can't disagree about the cost (at least now) for EFI parts . . . I just suspect that (if done right) that the need for them will be far, far, less than carb parts . . . 



For what it's worth . . .


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

I am on both sides of the fence on this one. I agree that having a carburetor does have advantages that the repairs can be made on the fly and if parts are scarce, some work around exists. Currently as I have stated in my previous posts, my EFI is sick and needs to go back to the doctor (high voltage code 28). I have not brought it back in as I need to have the blower available to clear snow (this is our snowy time of year); plan on bringing it in within the month. I believe that the EFI will simply be a parts replacement fix throughout its life as opposed to diagnosing the problem and tweaking the system...it either works or not.
The EFI starts right up and has plenty of power but all of the controls are caught up in electronic circuits vs a turn of the screw.
I hope that the parts will "always be available" but am sure there will be a point where I am SOL.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

That code is the EFI reporting that it sees high input voltage from the stator, not an EFI problem per-se, since the stators have been used far longer than EFI . . . . But, it needs to be evaluated nonetheless.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

cranman said:


> The lead tech at the OPE shop I frequent showed me the $1700 scanner he had to buy to service the Ariens EFI....no thank you....



Do you want to see the $80K I have in tools to work on cars?


It's the cost of doing business.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

To be clear I think a lot of people will benefit having EFI rather than a Carb. I personally have told 4 of my customers that they indeed should buy a EFI model as it will probably eliminate the need for them to bring their machine to me every fall because they just did not take the time to do proper storage maintenance. All 4 of them have had their machine every year late fall because of this for 9+ years.
I do believe that it will be like cars , in that in a few years you will see aftermarket EFI parts for snowblowers and such and probably not be able to find hardly a carb that does not cost a arm and leg. Part of the reason for that was that a lot of companies scrapped brand new non selling carbs just to reclaim the the cost and reduce inventory.
I know one distributor that junked 135 single barrel Chrysler/ dodge carbs as their computer show they had only sold 15 in the previous 3 yrs.
So eventually this will probably happen to the small engine stuff and the ones who hold out will be few and far but very pricey. 
And the same will happen with the scanners and tools for such.


----------



## stanz (Mar 17, 2015)

You got a good deal on that machine and you REALLY need the 5-year warranty on the EFI system. Some of the EFI parts are already listed as NLA. I don't know if that means they have been superseded by new parts but the new part number didn't show up.


I repair outdoor power equipment on the side, I have since the 70s. If I were buying a new one I would get the carburetor model. I can replace a carb in about 15 minutes and they're cheap enough to not bother cleaning them if they look really bad.


I talked to the owner of a local dealership and he told me that the EFI models are a pain. More repairs on them than the carb models and it's hard to keep parts in stock. If the replacement parts for your system become NLA when it hits 5 years old you might want to consider selling it.


EFI for these engines is in it's infancy. They are also under more stress than most outdoor power equipment due to how they are used. They sit unused for most of the year and get fired up in sub-freezing temperatures. I imagine they systems will be upgraded as time goes by to help fix some of the teething issues. That may mean that more parts will become NLA quicker than the carburetor models.


I would make sure you use Sta-Bil or something like it just as you should in all of your power equipment. Yes, it will run on bad gas but why risk clogging the injector? You should also keep an eye on the battery, it's Nickel Metal Hydride and they don't last as long if you let the charge run down.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

I would keep to carburetor models. The EFI models are still new. The system parts and components will probably change and be updated as these engines get used in the real world. It’s always better to purchase something totally new a year or two after they come out. By then all the bugs and problems are worked out. We hope. I hope that the dealers selling this new product go over the machine and explain to the customer how important it is to do what ever type of maintenance it will need. I really don’t think anyone at the big box stores will provide them the needed information. Just sell them the unit and help them put it in their truck. This is why you go to your local equipment dealer. One on one. I definitely would get the extended warranty. It’s going to lower some of the repair cost.


----------

